# Does anyone know



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what they usually drink with rum in the Carribean?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

There is a Rum, lime and something drink but for the life of me can not remember it. Like a KY mint julep but with rum. ACK I should be able to answer this and can not remember. 


Stacey


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Honestly, I dont know. Would guess straight though.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> There is a Rum, lime and something drink but for the life of me can not remember it. Like a KY mint julep but with rum. ACK I should be able to answer this and can not remember.
> 
> Stacey


Isn't that a Mojito? I think? maybe?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Isn't that a Mojito? I think? maybe?


Yes that is a Mojto but why ruin good rum like that, drink it straight.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Every Island pretty much has their own speciallty drink. They all drink it straight.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Isn't that a Mojito? I think? maybe?


Yes sir that would be it. Thanks. I hate when I can not remember something. 

Ingredients:
2-3 oz Light rum 
Juice of 1 Lime (1 oz) 
2 tsp Sugar 
2-4 Mint sprigs 
Soda water 
Mixing instructions:
Lightly muddle the mint and sugar with a splash of soda water in a mixing glass until the sugar dissolve and you smell the mint. Squeeze the lime into the glass, add rum and shake with ice. Strain over cracked ice in a highball glass. Top with soda water, garnish with mint sprig and serve.

Stacey


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm supposed to know Rum because of my background, but I'm embarrassed to admit I know nothing about it except Rum and Coke. I have no idea you could drink it straight.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

There is a soda called Ting that is grapefruit flavored. It's much better than Fresca or whatever the grapefruit drinks in the US are.
When I was in Grenada we hired someone to drive us to a rainforest hike. When we got back from the hike, he and some other guys were sitting around drinking Ting mixed with clear rum. He offered me some. It is awesome!

You can find Ting once in a while in the US. Comes in a green bottle with a green&yellow label. If you ever see it you should try this drink.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Yes sir that would be it. Thanks. I hate when I can not remember something.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2-3 oz Light rum
> ...


I love Mojitos. How about Scorpion Bowls? They are rum based.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah my first response was an example of what people who live in the carribean (at least on one island) drink. if you're wondering what tourists drink in the carribean, the answer is: everything! Almost every touristy drink is rum based. Rum punch, mai-tais, pina coladas, daiquiris (strawberry, banana, mango), and those are only the common ones...


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I love Mojitos. How about Scorpion Bowls? They are rum based.


Looks like I might like.

Recipe/Directions: 6 oz. Orange juice, 4 oz. Lemon juice, 1 1/2 oz. Orgeat syrup, 6 0z. Puerto Rico Rum, 1 oz. Brandy. Blend with 2 cups crushed ice and pour into tiki bowl. Add ice cubes to fill. Garnish with a gardenia. Serves 2 to 4.

Or maybe one of me 

Stacey


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yeah my first response was an example of what people who live in the carribean (at least on one island) drink. if you're wondering what tourists drink in the carribean, the answer is: everything! Almost every touristy drink is rum based. Rum punch, mai-tais, pina coladas, daiquiris (strawberry, banana, mango), and those are only the common ones...


Mai-tai's. Yum! If I'm going to drink an umbrella drink, that's the one for me. With the 150-proof rum floating on the top.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I lived in the Dominican Republic for 2 years and allmost all the Dominicans or Americans down there drank rum straight or you basic rum & coke( called cuba libre)


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I lived in the Dominican Republic for 2 years and almost all the Dominicans or Americans down there drank rum straight or your basic rum & coke (called cuba libre)


----------

